# Is Nick Chubb?



## tcward (Sep 7, 2015)

Better than Walker?


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 7, 2015)

Nope....... not yet, anyway.


----------



## thc_clubPres (Sep 7, 2015)

when he carries them to a NC and Heisman along the way.  Maybe.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2015)

He's a close 2nd. He's also a DGD!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 7, 2015)

He's great but not Walker great. Not yet anyways.


----------



## weagle (Sep 7, 2015)

Can't tell yet, or maybe ever.

It's not really fair to compare stats.  Everyone loaded up to try and stop Herschel.  You can't do that with Chubb because UGA has more weapons and a much more potent offense.


----------



## Horns (Sep 7, 2015)

Not yet. It's gonna be fun to watch


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 7, 2015)

Chubb is more elusive, while Walker had sprinters speed.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 7, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> He's great but not Walker great. Not yet anyways.



nor is he the best back in the sec.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2015)

Class act too...


----------



## weagle (Sep 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nor is he the best back in the sec.



Without hesitation, I'd pick him over any other back.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 7, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nor is he the best back in the sec.



Might be or might not be. Nobody knows yet.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 7, 2015)

Which Walker ??  There's about 4, or 5 of 'em . .


----------



## oldenred (Sep 7, 2015)

It's pretty foolish to compare players to each other before they are done. If his stats stay in the same ball park with him and then he goes to the NFL and makes a solid impact and gets a ring then yes he is better but until the sun sets on his career you'll never know.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 7, 2015)

I think Elliot and Chub are the 2 best backs in college.


----------



## MCBUCK (Sep 8, 2015)

Snook...back away from the lighter fluid....Chubb, Fournette, Perrine, and Henry are all already seated at the table before Elliott could even bring them their menus. He is good, no doubt, but if he doesn't put up X-Box numbers against those B1g Rusty defenses...well...I've seen OSUt schedule.....and Georgia Southern could make Indianapolis in December.


----------



## riprap (Sep 8, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Class act too...



That was said about Gurley too.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 8, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Might be or might not be. Nobody knows yet.



This. ^ Way too early to tell.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Sep 8, 2015)

Herschel, Bo, Dickerson,Campbell.
Hard to get into that class.
But Chubb is great and a DGD!!!!!!! 

Some of you young guys don't know these names, right?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 8, 2015)

tcward said:


> Better than Walker?



This is one of my peeves about UGA fans....... ANYTIME a potential great RB comes along he is suddenly compared to HW. There is and will only be ONE HERSCHEL WALKER on the field anyways. How about lets let Nick Chubb be Nick Chubb and see how it goes. I swear........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2015)

thc_clubPres said:


> when he carries them to a NC and Heisman along the way.  Maybe.



He won't be there when the next NC happens. It's an every 38 year process for UGA  and they've got 3 years to go to hit that mark.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 8, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> This is one of my peeves about UGA fans....... ANYTIME a potential great RB comes along he is suddenly compared to HW. There is and will only be ONE HERSCHEL WALKER on the field anyways. How about lets let Nick Chubb be Nick Chubb and see how it goes. I swear........



This.....

Only 1 Herschel Walker...


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 8, 2015)

two totally different styles of running and the game has changed so much. Chubb is good but I just don't see him being Herschel good. Not a knock on Chubb just my two cents.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2015)

fairhope said:


> two totally different styles of running and the game has changed so much. Chubb is good but I just don't see him being Herschel good. Not a knock on Chubb just my two cents.


The same could be said for Herschel. The game and the D-lines have changed. Some D-lines are bigger than pro-D-lines now days and Herschel never had to run against that. 

It's a different man playing a different game than it was in 1980. Appreciate them both for what they did, are doing at the time and move on.


----------



## fairhopebama (Sep 8, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> I think Elliot and Chub are the 2 best backs in college.



I think Elliot is good and so is Chubb, but not willing to give them the best label just yet. There are some really good backs out there in Fournette, Henry, Drake and others who could emerge as top backs. Not being  Homer with Drake but the kid is very good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2015)

fairhope said:


> I think Elliot is good and so is Chubb, but not willing to give them the best label just yet. There are some really good backs out there in Fournette, Henry, Drake and others who could emerge as top backs. Not being  Homer with Drake but the kid is very good.



And he just got named FWAA player of the week over all of those other fellas.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2015)

Lets lock this thread until the end of Chubs career


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 8, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> This is one of my peeves about UGA fans....... ANYTIME a potential great RB comes along he is suddenly compared to HW. There is and will only be ONE HERSCHEL WALKER on the field anyways. How about lets let Nick Chubb be Nick Chubb and see how it goes. I swear........



^^This.^^


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 8, 2015)

MCBUCK said:


> Snook...back away from the lighter fluid....Chubb, Fournette, Perrine, and Henry are all already seated at the table before Elliott could even bring them their menus. He is good, no doubt, but if he doesn't put up X-Box numbers against those B1g Rusty defenses...well...I've seen OSUt schedule.....and Georgia Southern could make Indianapolis in December.



Just because Zeke will play against some poor comp this year, doesn't just magically make him an average back. 

Have you watched him run? He is almost impossible to tackle unless he is gang tackled. Yes, those other backs are also very good but Zeke is special. Bama's defense last year was ranked #1 against the run until they played OSU. Before the game all I heard from SEC fans hanging on Bamas coat tail was no way OSU could run on them and they would stack the box and make Jones beat them. Elliot could have run for 300yds if they gave him the ball 30 times. He went over, around and thru many defenders. Mark my words, Henry is a great college back but he won't mount to much in the NFL becuase he can't get out of his own way. The NFL doesn't have gapping holes to run thru. Big striaght line backs like Henry have always struggled in the league. Backs like Eddie George, Dickerson, Walker (he was a freak), Emmit Smith, Thurman Thomas, Marshal Faulk are the types that excell. That is the mold Zeke is cut from. I would put Chubb in that thought as well. I would have Fournette behind those 2 at this point and then maybe Drake?



I'm calling it now, Zeke will have a very good NFL career. That is already being said by scouts. Even today on ESPIN radio they said scouts love his wiggle, strength, durability and speed.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 8, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> He went over, around and *threw* many defenders.



How many did he throw and how far did he throw them? That's the measure of a running back.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 8, 2015)

elfiii said:


> How many did he throw and how far did he throw them? That's the measure of a running back.



 good catch! The longer I live here in the south, the more I seem to talk and type like a redneck!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 8, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> good catch! The longer I live here in the south, the more I seem to talk and type like a redneck!!!



It's insidious how that will rub off on you.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> good catch! The longer I live here in the south, the more I seem to talk and type like a redneck!!!



You're in Florida, you're not in the South.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 8, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're in Florida, you're not in the South.



I understand your initial thought process, BUT, I'm not just in Florida, I'm in Polk county Florida. Dead center of the state. In case you may not know, It's the crack capitol of the United States and home to more Rednecks per household than any other county I have ever been in!!!! When the sun goes down, every wild hog in Polk county Fl is running for his life!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 8, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> I understand your initial thought process, BUT, I'm not just in Florida, I'm in Polk county Florida. Dead center of the state. In case you may not know, It's the crack capitol of the United States and home to more Rednecks per household than any other county I have ever been in!!!! When the sun goes down, every wild hog in Polk county Fl is running for his life!!!!



Does this mean you're going to move to Georgia and become a half back?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 8, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Does this mean you're going to move to Georgia and become a half back?


----------



## across the river (Sep 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> nor is he the best back in the sec.




I will give it to you, Alex Collins is pretty good.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 8, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Does this mean you're going to move to Georgia and become a half back?



 Now that you mention it?


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 8, 2015)

Zeke is also a fantastic blocker. On Millers epic run, Zeke leveled a defender at the line of scrimmage, then got down field while Miller was running towards the sideline and because of his speed, came back in the play and murdered a linebacker!!! click on the link. This is why I think he is the best back in college.

https://vine.co/v/etJnBZ5U5Kv


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 8, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> This.....
> 
> Only 1 Herschel Walker...



See post 13.


----------



## tcward (Sep 8, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> This is one of my peeves about UGA fans....... ANYTIME a potential great RB comes along he is suddenly compared to HW. There is and will only be ONE HERSCHEL WALKER on the field anyways. How about lets let Nick Chubb be Nick Chubb and see how it goes. I swear........



Purely a topic for conversation....a little grumpy are we?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Sep 8, 2015)

tcward said:


> Purely a topic for conversation....a little grumpy are we?



No not really..... it just gets old seeing the same MO over and over. Oh well, I hope Chubb breaks every record there is and wins 3 Natty's so we can compare every other great UGA back to him.


----------



## tcward (Sep 8, 2015)

Unicoidawg said:


> No not really..... it just gets old seeing the same MO over and over. Oh well, I hope Chubb breaks every record there is and wins 3 Natty's so we can compare every other great UGA back to him.



I hope he does too Dawg!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 8, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> I understand your initial thought process, BUT, I'm not just in Florida, I'm in Polk county Florida. Dead center of the state. In case you may not know, It's the crack capitol of the United States and home to more Rednecks per household than any other county I have ever been in!!!! When the sun goes down, every wild hog in Polk county Fl is running for his life!!!!



then you have never been to rural michigan and ohio. lots of debilitated towns full of empty homes and dreams that died 20 years ago. whats left are crack heads and rednecks galore; and cold weather.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Sep 8, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Which Walker ??  There's about 4, or 5 of 'em . .


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 8, 2015)

Go Noles!


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 8, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Go Noles!



go to sleep thug.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 8, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> go to sleep thug.



I don't get out of bed till the street lights come on.


----------



## jbogg (Sep 8, 2015)

Chubb doesn't outrun guys, or make them miss, but he can break tackles and makes something out of nothing as good as any back I have ever seen.  Barring injury I believe he sets new rushing records at UGA after three seasons.  They are so loaded at RB he typically only gets a fraction of the carries Herschel got per game yet is having better production.  i'm not ready to cast my vote yet, but he sure is looking strong.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I don't get out of bed till the street lights come on.



good. pick me up some rimz fo my truck while you are "working".


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> good. pick me up some rimz fo my truck while you are "working".



Will 38 inch rims fit?


They came off of an impala.


----------



## Madsnooker (Sep 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> then you have never been to rural michigan and ohio. lots of debilitated towns full of empty homes and dreams that died 20 years ago. whats left are crack heads and rednecks galore; and cold weather.



Cant speak for the dump that is Michigan but I was just in rural Ohio a few weeks ago, where I go up and bow hunt, and I don't recall seeing any empty houses. Saw lots of beautiful homesteads with small gardens and family pets running around. Major farming going on and I don't think the dreams of those in that rural farming area are any different now than back in the day. I didn't see many rednecks or redneck trucks but I know there were a few around. As far as here were I live, I probably saw 15 jacked up, beat up trucks just on the way to work this morning (I work 5 minutes from home) after 8am and they didn't appear to be headed anywhere productive as many of the drivers (teenagers to grown men) were shirtless so we all could see their lovely tats of their girlfriends name, or a big boar, etc.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Cant speak for the dump that is Michigan but I was just in rural Ohio a few weeks ago, where I go up and bow hunt, and I don't recall seeing any empty houses. Saw lots of beautiful homesteads with small gardens and family pets running around. Major farming going on and I don't think the dreams of those in that rural farming area are any different now than back in the day. I didn't see many rednecks or redneck trucks but I know there were a few around. As far as here were I live, I probably saw 15 jacked up, beat up trucks just on the way to work this morning (I work 5 minutes from home) after 8am and they didn't appear to be headed anywhere productive as many of the drivers (teenagers to grown men) were shirtless so we all could see their lovely tats of their girlfriends name, or a big boar, etc.



That simply can't be. Jeb Bush has brought the state of Florida into prosperity never before seen..........


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Will 38 inch rims fit?
> 
> 
> They came off of an impala.



ill takem. same price as last time. aint renting anymore rimz from you thug.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 9, 2015)

Can we put some of those rims on slayers trailer when we get it brought up here 6?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Can we put some of those rims on slayers trailer when we get it brought up here 6?



You talking about rims is funny... You have a red car with gold rims... Laughed when I saw that pic... You shouldn't advertise that around here. It's an outdoor website..


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Will 38 inch rims fit?
> 
> 
> They came off of an impala.



See if you can pick me up a set of low profiles. Low mileage please.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> ill takem. same price as last time. aint renting anymore rimz from you thug.




You know I wasn't going to charge you last time, until you're baby mama scratched them on the curb.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> See if you can pick me up a set of low profiles. Low mileage please.



I always took you for a white wall fellow.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> I always took you for a white wall fellow.



My Eisenhower white walls are high mileage and it's time to change and get with the times. Thinking about a grill too. The thug life is demanding.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> You know I wasn't going to charge you last time, until you're baby mama scratched them on the curb.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


>



at least baby mama has enough class to be a bama fan. , an she be from moebill 2.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 9, 2015)

jbogg said:


> Chubb doesn't outrun guys, or make them miss, but he can break tackles and makes something out of nothing as good as any back I have ever seen.  Barring injury I believe he sets new rushing records at UGA after three seasons.  They are so loaded at RB he typically only gets a fraction of the carries Herschel got per game yet is having better production.  i'm not ready to cast my vote yet, but he sure is looking strong.



Herschel was the only weapon on that offense, though.  Defenses still focus on Chubb, but still have to beware of the play action pass.  Herschel was it.  Stop Herschel, stop the offense.  There was no other option.

Saying Chubb is no Herschel is in no way a knock on Chubb.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 9, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


>



Then he tried to buy me off with food stamps.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Herschel was the only weapon on that offense, though.  Defenses still focus on Chubb, but still have to beware of the play action pass.  Herschel was it.  Stop Herschel, stop the offense.  There was no other option.
> 
> Saying Chubb is no Herschel is in no way a knock on Chubb.



looks like the newest thug just got back from the beach.  Did  u run into any South Ga Dawg(s) while you were there.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Then he tried to buy me off with food stamps.



He pulls that EBT card out for everything...


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> looks like the newest thug just got back from the beach.  Did  u run into any South Ga Dawg(s) while you were there.



I think I did, but could see his face through the Hanibal Lecter mask they had on him.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 9, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> I think I did, but could see his face through the Hanibal Lecter mask they had on him.



wheres uncle lurker at, he hasnt been around in a while.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 9, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> wheres uncle lurker at, he hasnt been around in a while.



He's out of town on a job right now.  Thank God.


----------



## riprap (Sep 9, 2015)

Gold Ranger said:


> Herschel was the only weapon on that offense, though.  Defenses still focus on Chubb, but still have to beware of the play action pass.  Herschel was it.  Stop Herschel, stop the offense.  There was no other option.
> 
> Saying Chubb is no Herschel is in no way a knock on Chubb.



I don't remember Munson hollering run Herschel against Florida.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2015)

riprap said:


> I don't remember Munson hollering run Herschel against Florida.



"Man is there going to be some property destruction tonight!"


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 9, 2015)

Can't leave you guys alone for 24 hours.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 9, 2015)

Ahhh reliving the good ol days huh? Good thing theres a youtube for the latest generation of dawg fans.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Ahhh reliving the good ol days huh? Good thing theres a youtube for the latest generation of dawg fans.



Said the irrelevant Vols fan from the depths of his spider hole.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Said the irrelevant Vols fan from the depths of his spider hole.



Don't they have 6 NC's with the last one being in 1998? Not that I'm a Vols fan, in fact I abhor the color orange, but just sayin.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't they have 6 NC's with the last one being in 1998? Not that I'm a Vols fan, in fact I abhor the color orange, but just sayin.



The must have hired the Bama counter.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't they have 6 NC's with the last one being in 1998? Not that I'm a Vols fan, in fact I abhor the color orange, but just sayin.



So if you won an NC in the last 17 years you are a relevant competitor? Have I got that right?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 9, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> Can't leave you guys alone for 24 hours.



Don't worry Bama, I've already deleted the problem posts. 





For the record Nick Chubb is a pretty dang good running back. Imo the only way he can be mentioned with the likes of HW is to lead Uga to a national championship.



He may very well do so when he comes back to Uga as HC.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Don't worry Bama, I've already deleted the problem posts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where's my low profiles Thug 2?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Where's my low profiles Thug 2?





  butttt........




I have to buy a plug kit before you pick them up. I ran over a spike strip before I could get them back to the house.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> butttt........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Then throw them away and go get me some good ones. And don't forget my can of cheese whiz Thug!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> The must have hired the Bama counter.


Don't you have some ham's to cure or something? 



elfiii said:


> So if you won an NC in the last 17 years you are a relevant competitor? Have I got that right?


Patience good sir. If history is any kind of baseline 2018 will be y'alls year!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 9, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Patience good sir. If history is any kind of baseline 2018 will be y'alls year!



I doan' no bout all 'at. Can you say "pooch kick".


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 9, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I doan' no bout all 'at. Can you say "pooch kick".



Or, just knock the ball down!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 9, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't you have some ham's to cure or something?
> 
> 
> Still gonna bring you some or some Bacon if you will meet me out there on I75.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 10, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't they have 6 NC's with the last one being in 1998? Not that I'm a Vols fan, in fact I abhor the color orange, but just sayin.



And doesn't Mark Richt own the Vols? Just sayin...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 10, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And doesn't Mark Richt own the Vols? Just sayin...



Except for that year Lame Kitten was in charge.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Except for that year Lame Kitten was in charge.



Oh lawd I remember the Bootleg like it was yesterday with the Willie Wonka D.......


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 10, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And doesn't Mark Richt own the Vols? Just sayin...



morning thug.


----------



## HighCotton (Sep 10, 2015)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're in Florida, you're not in the South.



^^^ This.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Sep 10, 2015)

riprap said:


> I don't remember Munson hollering run Herschel against Florida.



I didn't say no one else made plays, but there was one thought and one thought only from opposing DC's.  It was stop Herschel at all costs.

BTW, Walker's 238 yards on 37 carries that game had nothing to do with that outcome, did it?


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 19, 2016)

MCBUCK said:


> Snook...back away from the lighter fluid....Chubb, Fournette, Perrine, and Henry are all already seated at the table before Elliott could even bring them their menus. He is good, no doubt, but if he doesn't put up X-Box numbers against those B1g Rusty defenses...well...I've seen OSUt schedule.....and Georgia Southern could make Indianapolis in December.



Thought I would bring this back up. I was  when I read this back then and I'm  reading it again now. I read back thru this thread and it really proves how biased fans can be towards other players no mater what they accomplish. After the Draft, Elliot wont be taking menus to any other RB. I think about Henry, and those gapping holes he ran thru last year for big gains. Don't get me wrong, I think Henry is a fine RB and deserved the Heisman, but I could only imagine what Zeke, with his size and speed, would have done with those same giant holes, now that would have been Xbox numbers!!!.


----------



## Madsnooker (Apr 19, 2016)

Madsnooker said:


> Just because Zeke will play against some poor comp this year, doesn't just magically make him an average back.
> 
> Have you watched him run? He is almost impossible to tackle unless he is gang tackled. Yes, those other backs are also very good but Zeke is special. Bama's defense last year was ranked #1 against the run until they played OSU. Before the game all I heard from SEC fans hanging on Bamas coat tail was no way OSU could run on them and they would stack the box and make Jones beat them. Elliot could have run for 300yds if they gave him the ball 30 times. He went over, around and thru many defenders. Mark my words, Henry is a great college back but he won't mount to much in the NFL becuase he can't get out of his own way. The NFL doesn't have gapping holes to run thru. Big striaght line backs like Henry have always struggled in the league. Backs like Eddie George, Dickerson, Walker (he was a freak), Emmit Smith, Thurman Thomas, Marshal Faulk are the types that excell. That is the mold Zeke is cut from. I would put Chubb in that thought as well. I would have Fournette behind those 2 at this point and then maybe Drake?
> 
> ...



Here is what I said then and I stand by it now.


----------

